# Audioengine D1 Premium 24-bit DAC Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Audioengine D1 Premium 24-bit DAC Review Discussion Thread*​[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=48562[/img]






*Audioengine D1 24-bit DAC: $169*







*by Wayne Myers*


*Introduction*

Audioengine brings us the D1 Premium 24-bit DAC with Headphone Amplifier output. The company that specializes in computer audiophile products has given us a 24-bit DAC that can handle the full range of common PCM bit depths and sample frequencies.


*Description*

True to pattern for Audioengine's offerings that I have reviewed, the D1 is compact, built tough, looks sharp, and is simple to use. Its $169 price places it as an attractively economical entry with promise of high performance. The compact D1 makes use of a simple driverless design, with optical and USB inputs on the back, along with RCA line outputs, and a 1/8 inch headphone jack output, power indicator, and volume control on the front.

The D1 was a snap to put to work. I plugged it in and was listening about a minute later. It showed up readily in my foobar2000 configuration panel.


*Audioengine D1 Premium 24-bit DAC Review.*​


----------

